# CDL or Not?



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

I was looking at this truck and I asked the seller if you need a CDL to drive it, he said just register it under the weight limit and you wont need a CDL. Is that even legal?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

77gmcserria;595886 said:


> I was looking at this truck and I asked the seller if you need a CDL to drive it, he said just register it under the weight limit and you wont need a CDL. Is that even legal?


No, but it might be until you stop on the highway for a weight/scale check!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

It is only illegal when you get caught!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

What kind of truck? Does it have air brakes?


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

78 Ford LN8000, not sure if it has air brakes.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Look up the driver's license burearu in your state and that will tell you if you need a CDL.

Typically
It's used commercially (some exceptions for farmers, fire trucks,etc)
It's GVW is over 26,000lbs
Or, you tow more than a 10,000lb trailer and the total of the trailer and the truck come to over 26,000 lbs (you could use a 20,000GVW truck adn tow a 10,000lb trailer and NOT need one)
or there are rules on how big a combination vehicle can be (which are somewhat complex and vary by state)

But basically, over 26,000GVW, you need one.


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes it is over 26klbs GVW, but I don't what this guy was talking about, how can you register a truck under its rated GVW?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LoneCowboy;595971 said:


> Look up the driver's license burearu in your state and that will tell you if you need a CDL.
> 
> Typically
> It's used commercially (some exceptions for farmers, fire trucks,etc)
> ...


What he said.



77gmcserria;596329 said:


> Yes it is over 26klbs GVW, but I don't what this guy was talking about, how can you register a truck under its rated GVW?


You can plate a truck for whatever you want, basically. All that does is limit the amount you can carry and\or tow. CDL requirement goes by actual GVW of truck and\or truck\trailer combo.


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay Thanks, it didn't really make sense.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

the guy might be telling you the truth. I have heard of that before just not sure if your state is that way. or maybe it used to be that way and laws changed. course even if you can do that if you ever fully loaded it you would need a cdl anyway so you couldnt utilize the truck to full capacity unless there are no weigh stations in your area, and dot doesnt have portable scales.. Chancy..
ditto on check with your local d.o.t.

EDIT: Looks like when they changed the laws in 1986 to be in federal compliance the states you used to be able to do that in are no more.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if the GVW of the truck (manfacture GVW) is 26,001 or over you need a CDL.... Class B to be exact.......if you pull a trailer this would change...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;596378 said:


> What he said.
> 
> You can plate a truck for whatever you want, basically. All that does is limit the amount you can carry and\or tow. CDL requirement goes by actual GVW of truck and\or truck\trailer combo.


This right out of a Wisconsin Commercial Drivers Manual

CDL is required when any of the following exceeds 26,001lbs

1-Manufacturer gross vehicle weight rating (gvwr)
2-manufacturer gross combination weight rating (gcwr)
3-actual weight
4-registered weight

This should be the the same in every state


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

wow guys. they had this covered before I even posted. I just remembered i had heard that somewhere and couldnt figure out if it was a federal law change or individual state laws.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;596718 said:


> This right out of a Wisconsin Commercial Drivers Manual
> 
> CDL is required when any of the following exceeds 26,001lbs
> 
> ...


Isn't this what I said?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mark you talked about gvw only

you can license higher than gvw in certain applications


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;598769 said:


> mark you talked about gvw only
> 
> you can license higher than gvw in certain applications


Gotcha. That was because the OP was talking about plating lower to get out of CDL requirements, but you are correct. If you're going to pull a trailer, you pretty much have to plate it for higher GVW.

Good point.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

whatever. i failed that question on gvw when i took my class b test years back. that and the "can a tire blow out cause a fire?" question.
still passed the test though.
got me.......

course i also drove a truck from mass to montreal that had no reg and plates so im not the most observant person.........


----------

